# My new solifugae (camel spider)



## Vinterland (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi,

on monday the 7th, I get a new pet:
_Galeodes sp._ (don´t know, which excactly)
The day, when I got him:






He was surely dehydrogenated, so I gave him two or three times a day some water and after a couple of days, he stand up and eat some worms.





After that, he lives now in a bigger enclosure, 80x40x40cm, half fille with sand, other half with forrestground.

He´s vers fast, and attacks now when I disturb him.
But, if I give him water, he looks like a baby, whos drinking from mum ;]

Here you can see a little video:
[video=youtube;QUK98K-IAC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUK98K-IAC0[/video]

I think, he is about 35mm long, and a male one.

Here´s a pic from his teeth:






Cheers

Michael


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 17, 2008)

they really are weird, scary creatures.
i would love to see an adult one hunt (on the other side of a sheet of glass)


----------



## coxy (Jan 17, 2008)

That is an awesome mouth picture, Great photography


----------



## callith (Jan 17, 2008)

That would have to be the creepiest spider i have ever seen, yet it is still kinda cool.


----------



## Vinterland (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,

thx a lot.

Here is the video from him, when I gave him water, looks like impatient child ;]

[video=youtube;bhDHqe9XkS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhDHqe9XkS8[/video]


Cheers

Michael


----------



## method (Jan 17, 2008)

Damn vicious looking thing aint it


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 17, 2008)

eww, nasty looking spider.
Is he venoumous?
Spiders make the hair stand up on the back of my neck 
Even more than some snakes


----------



## method (Jan 17, 2008)

technically theyr not really spiders 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solifugae


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 17, 2008)

Interesting but too much like spiers for me


----------



## scorps (Jan 17, 2008)

their cool what type of bug are they?


----------



## warren63 (Jan 17, 2008)

Very interesting but you would not catch me even close to this thing


----------



## wakd (Jan 21, 2008)

Very cool!
There is a whole lot of myths / urban legends about camel spiders - mainly concocted by American troops in the Gulf War, such as:

1. Camel spiders can move at speeds over 30 MPH, screaming while they run.
2. Camel spiders can be as large as a frisbee. 
3. Camel spiders venom is an anesthetic that numbs their prey. 
4. Camel spiders can jump three feet high.
5. Camel spiders get there name because they eat the stomachs of camels.



None of these are true (thank goodness - imagine one the size of a frisbee running at you at 30mph screaming and jumping!), see here for more camel spider stuff - http://www.camelspiders.net/


----------



## Oldbeard (Jan 21, 2008)

None of these are true (thank goodness - imagine one the size of a frisbee running at you at 30mph screaming and jumping!), see here for more camel spider stuff - http://www.camelspiders.net/[/quote]

:lol::lol::lol::lol: Thats hilarious


----------



## arbok (Jan 21, 2008)

i wont be sleeping for awhile....


----------



## Mark Newton (Jan 21, 2008)

They are an amazing order of arachnids. Very high metabolism and relatively short lives, so I understand. Beautiful looking animal.


----------



## mcscribbles (Jan 22, 2008)

Oldbeard said:


> None of these are true (thank goodness - imagine one the size of a frisbee running at you at 30mph screaming and jumping!), see here for more camel spider stuff - http://www.camelspiders.net/


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol: Thats hilarious[/quote]

yeah this had me laughing as well...."you're going to iraq??? nuts to that, they have those jumping frisbee spiders" haha gold


----------



## Vinterland (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi,

here´s a link for further information about the camelspiders...
http://www.solpugid.com/

In the last few days, I got some infos about my spider here, looks like he´s juvenile, and they can´t say, male or female.

I can get two little _Galeodes granti_, I think, I´ll buy them.

Now I have to talk with my wife...


Cheers

Michael


----------



## Hickson (Jan 30, 2008)

wakd said:


> imagine one the size of a frisbee running at you at 30mph screaming and jumping!



You don't have to imagine it - check out the tunnel scene in the movie Cloverfield.



Hix


----------



## krusty (Feb 1, 2008)

i am not a big spider fan but i must say i like yours........he's cool.


----------



## norris (Feb 1, 2008)

Its not a spider....but it is cool.


----------

